# caribe pics



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#1


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#2


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#3


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Those are some good looking fish. How many in what size tank.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

3 caribe from 6-7" & 5 reds 5-8" in a 125


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I love their coloring, what are you doing for them and what do you feed them?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..deep red on there fins me like..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed them various shrimp and cleaned smelt - only - helps color come out blood red.








I guess I like them so much I baby them.









The caribe have grown and inch, at least, since I got them 2 months ago.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Shrimp and cleaned smelt. Where can I get that, its not too expensive is it?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> Shrimp and cleaned smelt. Where can I get that, its not too expensive is it?


 it's not expensive. just buy frozen in bags from grocery store. 
I spend probably 15-20 bucks and feed all my fish for a month or so.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats not bad. Its probably cheaper and healthier than feeders. I'd still throw in a big gold once in a while. For the chase


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Like the coloring and they're nice and think!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very nice fish. That's exactly what I want for my 125!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Those quite thick for being 6-7in. Nice btw!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

simply marvelous............


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very very nice


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i like the RED in them 
Nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, Cariba rules




























!


----------

